# Seachem Renew



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Anybody use it?

I searched and couldn't find any reviews on the product. It claims to do everything that carbon does except alter ph and release phosphates into the aquarium.

I am thinking about giving it a shot, what do you guys and gals think?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Never used it, all I know is that its not really activated carbon, but a polymer, which can bond and remove nutrition, organics. 
ppl at seachem recommend using it side by side with Activated carbon Matrix. 

doesnt alter PH cause it doesnt remove any trace elements, even medication isnt fully removed using it alone, and of course not organic in nature so no po4 to release.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

so if you use it you should still use regular activated carbon?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I guess it would depend, if you want carbon to remove organics, then renew should take care of it, 
if you run carbon to remove lets say heavy metals, then yes, need carbon, 

but Im guessing that from what I read from Seachem's ppl, I will ask more experienced ppl tonight and post what I find lol looks interesting so I asked a couple of Zeoheads and they agree tht its a polymer and will bond to N and P and organics.(so not good for Zeovit system, since it would take up the nutrition which bacteria could take up.)


----------

